

The Best Practices Myth - mainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2012/02/best-practices-myth.html

======
kylemaxwell
On our team, we use the term "standard practice", because that reflects what
people usually mean: this is the way most practitioners (strive to) do it.

"Best practice" usually involves doing things in a way that very few people
have yet figured out. I don't agree with the idea that the majority of people
do it the _best_ way; they just want to do it the _good enough_ way.

